

Introducing Pakyow UI: Build Realtime, Back End-Driven Web Apps - cpt_beardheart
https://vimeo.com/122983514

======
toolz
If you're interested in what truly logic-less views look like, you should
check out this framework. Plenty of frameworks seem to be claiming logic-less
views, when really they just removed the 'if' from the conditional.

